# Pain meds? Broken/sprained leg? ugh.....



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

My Izzy was recently left out of her crate for an extended period for the first time in a larger tiled room with nothing she could get into. She had nothing but her blanket and toys. 

We returned home several hours later, and she is unable to apply any pressure to her right rear leg. Pads and paw has been inspected, and no apparent breakage in her leg. She kinda winces when we move the leg upward to simulate her walking movements. 

It has been one day, and she appears to be at the same level of pain. 

If she is still this way when the vet opens tomorrow, we will call for sure. I guess I was wondering if I am missing anything, and what I can do for her pain? I read in these forums about Ibuprofen and Asprin, and am afraid to do any meds because of her age (5 Months 2 weeks and about 6 lbs) . 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions or ideas. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I can't help, but I hope she's better soon


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi sorry to hear about your dog. I would say do not give her any meds!!!! Both of these meds can harm a dog. Take Izzy to the vets, rather than try and guess what she could have done, best to play safe. I would also suggest that "several hours" is a long time to leave her and she may have got distressed at being left for so long and been trying to escape some how and this is may be how she hurt herself.
Good luck and I hope Izzy is better very soon


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with Karen, good luck xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a big sign in my vets warning against using human painkillers. 

I wonder if she slipped slightly and just pulled a ligament or something. 

Sounds a trip to the vets. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Yes like Julie said my vets has a sign warning against human pain meds. So it's a definate no. Ibuprofen and aspirin are both NSAID's (non steroidal anti inflamatory drugs), high doses of these can lead to problems with breathing and renal function among others. So a single tablet would be a lot higher than what a small puppy should have, their liver and kidneys would not be able to process it. So unfortunately it's a trip to the vets. Nurse Simon is shutting up now. Hope she's ok and it's nothing to serious

Simon and Poppy xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Yes like Julie said my vets has a sign warning against human pain meds. So it's a definate no. Ibuprofen and aspirin are both NSAID's (non steroidal anti inflamatory drugs), high doses of these can lead to problems with breathing and renal function among others. So a single tablet would be a lot higher than what a small puppy should have, their liver and kidneys would not be able to process it. So unfortunately it's a trip to the vets. Nurse Simon is shutting up now. Hope she's ok and it's nothing to serious
> 
> Simon and Poppy xxxx


I like your extra info, I always like to understand things fully


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help. The vet was visited, and he advised her little knee-cap has come out of place! ouch. 

He put it back and gave her an anti-inflammatory. He said that if this becomes a long term problem, that it could require surgery.....gulp...... anyways, thank you for all of your input. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor thing, knee cap does sound painful. Lets hope its stays put.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Izzy .... good move going to the vet .... ouch sounds painful for little Izzy.

Vets, your breeder and your cockapoo friends on here .. are always great for advise ... they are important to any cockapoo owner xxx

Let us know how she is in the next few days xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wondered - anyone know if this is an inherited tendency? Or just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Think it's a poodle thing because when I took maggie to our new vets and she was checking her over she paid particular attention to her leg joints saying she was checking for 'poodle knees' if they develop them she says it makes them look like they are skipping. Emma x


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

Doc says it could be an issue that would require surgery if it continues to not stay in place. What are my chances it will stay put?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Only time will tell Rob. I haven't heard of this condition before, so I'm no help.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know any more than what I said above. I stupidly never asked the vet for any more info about it. Not even sure if this is the same condition as what izzy has as the vet never gave it a proper name. Sorry. Ive not been that helpful! Emma x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor baby Izzy, a big kiss from bigger Izzy xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

This maybe what it is?

Patellar Luxation

Patellar luxation is the dislocation (slipping) of the patella (kneecap). In dogs the patella is a small bone that shields the front of the stifle joint. This bone is held in place by ligaments. As the knee joint is moved, the patella slides in a grove in the femur. The kneecap may dislocate toward the inside (medial) or outside (lateral) of the leg. This condition may be the result of injury or congenital deformities (present at birth). Patellar luxation can affect either or both legs.

The most common occurrence of luxating patella is the medial presentation in small or miniature dog breeds. Shallow femoral groove, weak ligaments and malalignment of the tendons and muscles that straighten the joint are all conditions that will predispose a dog toward luxating patellae.

Indications of patellar luxation are; difficulty in straightening the knee, pain in the stifle, limping, or the tip of the hock points outward while the toes point inward.

Grade 1: Intermittent patellar luxation - occasional carrying of the affected limb. The patella can easily be manually luxated at full extension of the stifle, but returns to proper position when pressure is released.

Grade 2: Frequent patellar luxation - in some cases luxation is more or less permanent. The affected limb is sometimes carried, although the dog may walk with the stifle slightly flexed.

Grade 3: Permanent patellar luxation - even though the patella is luxated, many animals will walk with the limb in a semi-flexed position.

Grade 4: Permanent patellar luxation - the affected limb is either carried or the animal walks in a crouched position, with the limb partially flexed. To learn more about testing and rating patellar luxation, click here.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Now I remember that I read about it when I was considering getting a Papillon.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

It does sound like patella luxation, sadly its a relatively common condition in poodles. If it is confirmed then I would inform your pups breeder so they dont breed from the pups parents again, and if they are decent breeders they will then go on and inform the owners of your puppys siblings to be aware of the condition so hopefully they wont go on to breed from them in the future and risk future pups suffering. But Hopefully puppies will have been sold with a contact which should protect pups from being bred should they carry potential genetic condition?

I hope your puppy gets better soon and dosent need an op


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope Izzy is feeling better today and is not in any pain bless her.

I would also agree with the advice Jenny has given and inform your breeder if it is Patellar Luxation.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought that the patella problem is mainly found in toy poodles and American cockers. 
For the purpose of sheer education, those with this problem could u tell us the genetic make up of your dogs. 
Much appreciated.
Adam


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

aww bless her my lil izzy bear had the same thing happen to her. She was about two months old when her accident happened, she fell backwards of a small settee. The tip of her tibial bone had broken off (tibial crest evulsion) and the knee cap totally dislodged from the joint, she had to have surgery and haveit all pinned back in place and weeks of rest . Luckily (touch wood) she is back to her normal self. She cannot straighten her leg but it dosent stop her runnig like a mad en... still as fast as ever. i read up and was told by the vet that its quite common in pups as their bones and joints are still developing untill about 12-14 months old hope little izzy feels better soon my vet gave her some great painkillers which also had a sedative effect to help her rest.


----------

